# Kenwood dpx502bt los volune



## Itzcas (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello, I just installed a Kenwood sox502bt HU in my 2019 Honda Civic LX-s. I used the Scosche HA13b amp integration harness. I relocated the pins, as per posts I’ve read, and I’ve triple checked my connections and fuses. Everything is fine. HU comes on, but I have to turn the volume to max to get sound, and it’s very faint. It’s like the amo isn’t turning on. I have 12v going to the amo’s power cable via the blue cable from the HU. Any thoughts? Please and thank you!!


----------

